# Back-Up Light on Trailer



## RivRunR (Feb 12, 2013)

Just like it sounds, put a back-up light on the rear of the trailer. I have extra backup lights on my truck's roof rack, but they really only light up the boat, and not what's behind it.

Used this light, with a 7-way connector and a junction box

Because my Tahoe's trailer connector was already wired with reverse lights, it was pretty much a plug n' play install. If you're thinking of doing this, pay attention to the wire color coding of the 7-way connector...it DOES NOT match up to standard trailer wire colors, but the website has a table to match them up.

Here's a pic of the junction box. I actually moved it back about another 6" to give me more slack on the connector end. And I'm going to replace the zip-ties with a U-bolt...


And the light (wiring wasn't finished when I took this pic, just testing...)


Should be able to see where I'm going now!


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2013)

NICE!!! Are the lights gonna be okay if they go under?


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 12, 2013)

Angus said:


> NICE!!! Are the lights gonna be okay if they go under?


The details on the light said it had a "IP67 rating," so I Googled that, and it said:
_"Protected against the effects of temporary immersion between 15cm and 1m. Duration of test 30 minutes."_
So it should be ok.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice Idea. 
Are you doing one or two lights?


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 13, 2013)

Just did the one light on the driver's side since I mostly use my driver's side mirror to back up.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 13, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## tnriverluver (Feb 13, 2013)

That would have come in very handy when I use to tournament fish and we launched before sunrise often on a small ramp out in the middle of nowhere and it was pitch black outside.


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 13, 2013)

you can always move it up onto the drive on pipe.


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul Marx said:


> you can always move it up onto the drive on pipe.


Huh?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 14, 2013)

RivRunR said:


> Paul Marx said:
> 
> 
> > you can always move it up onto the drive on pipe.
> ...


I believe he's referring to the mount post for your side bunks but I could be wrong.


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes that's what i meant . Mount it to the side bunks . We call those drive on bunks. Sorry I wasn't clear on that . On my trailer I extended the pipes up above the boat and mount my lights on there. Looking at yours you really wouldn't have to make them any taller. Here in Galveston we need to keep everything up and out of the darn salt water.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 14, 2013)

Paul Marx said:


> On my trailer I extended the pipes up above the boat and mount my lights on there.



Before they started making LED tail lights for boat trailers it was common around here too. It was much easier than having to remember to unplug your lights before you launch/recover your boat to keep from dunking a hot bulb in cold water. Here's mine.


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohhh, I gotcha now.
I was thinking you meant move it (the boat) onto the drive(way) with a pipe! LOL!

Anyway, the light is LED so submerging it shouldn't matter. But the rest of my trailer lights aren't LED, so I unplug on launch and recovery. I know guys that never unplug their lights before they dunk them and they never have a blown bulb, but knowing how it usually goes for me, I'd blow every bulb on the trailer!

I didn't install this for the ramps, because my rack lights handle that ok. I put the light on just for backing up once I get back home, which is like backing into a cave.


----------



## dejamat (Feb 22, 2013)

RivRunR said:


> Just like it sounds, put a back-up light on the rear of the trailer. I have extra backup lights on my truck's roof rack, but they really only light up the boat, and not what's behind it.
> 
> Used this light, with a 7-way connector and a junction box
> 
> ...



Where did you find the light. I've been looking for the same reason but have not found any I like. Your seem to be just what I want. Dave


----------



## RivRunR (Feb 22, 2013)

It was linked in the first post, but here it is again..

LED Light


----------



## dejamat (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, looks like what I'm looking for.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice mod. I want to do something similar for the exact same reasons. Although I also launch and load at night. 

Where did you find the trailer side wiring harness. I have a Trailblazer that is wired from the factory with a 7 pin plug. I want to use the back-up light function, a switchable night light for loading and unloading gear in the boat (will be mounted to the top of my winch post), and the accessory pin to charge the batteries while traveling.


----------

